# Astral LE 5 in stock!!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Astral has done it again with the LE 5, come check them out!!! Also, TMCK has sweet deals going on on select gear in the shop. Upper and Lower Blue, Upper Colorado are still running well. Looks like there will be plenty of water till the snow starts to fall. 

Hope all are having a awesome summer...

TMCK


Keep The Hairy Side Up.......


----------

